# so da sind wir nun...



## hrstatler (26. Mai 2007)

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde, nun haben wir uns auch mal hier angemeldet.
Wir besitzen ein Eigenheim mit großem Garten, wo auch ein ca 20 Jahre alter Teich dazu gehört.Bis vor zwei Jahren hat sich mein Vater um ihn gekümmert ( bis er gestorben ist ).Und nun wollen wir Ihn wieder in die Reihe bringen, deshalb haben wir uns hier angemeldet.Wir sind dankbar um viele Ratschläge und Tipps von euch!!!
Also los haut in die Tasten und schreibt uns!!! 
Bilder werden wir noch nachreichen !!!!!!
Viele liebe Grüße
wir aus Hessen


----------



## sigfra (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: so da sind wir nun...*

Hallo HRSTATLER....  

herzlich willkommen erstmal hier im Forum...

ich weiß ja im Moment nicht, auf welche Fragen du gerne eine Antwort hättest... auch was für Ratschläge du brauchst / möchtest... : 

den ersten Ansatz hast du ja schon mal gemacht... stell Bilder rein.. damit wir hier auch sehen könenn, um was das es geht... :beeten: 

und dann schieß los mit deinen Fragen...  

du bekommst mit Sicherheit all deine Fragen beantwortet... nur im Moment halt nicht, da noch keiner weiß, was du brauchst ...  

ansonsten wünsch ich dir /euch ein recht schönes Pfingstwochenende... 

wenn du uns auch noch einen richtigen Namen nennst, flutscht das ganze gleich nochmal viel leichter...


----------



## Dodi (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: so da sind wir nun...*

Hallo Ihr aus Hessen - gibt es auch einen richtigen Namen zum Ansprechen?

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum - schön, daß Du/Ihr zu uns gefunden ha(s)bt!

Du müsstest schon konkrete Fragen stellen, damit Dir geholfen werden kann - so kann ja keiner wissen, um was genau es geht. 

Ach ja, und Bilder sagen oft mehr als Worte, also her damit! 

Viel Spaß hier bei den "Teichverrückten"!


----------



## hrstatler (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: so da sind wir nun...*

so meinen richtigen Namen kann ich gleich schon sagen, ich heiße Dieter !
Und Bilder und Fragen folgen !!!!!!!!!


----------



## m.jester (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: so da sind wir nun...*

Herzlich willkommen hier,
hört sich so an,als ob ihr euch einiges vorgenommen habt.
Ich bin sicher,das euch die Mitglieder dieses Forums nach bestem Wissen unterstützen werden.
Netter Gruß
Michael

ps. und ein paar Foto`s nicht vergessen ;-)


----------



## hrstatler (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: so da sind wir nun...*

Hallo zusammen,
so jetzt kommen auch die versprochenen Foto´s von unserem Teich !!!
Kann uns jemand sagen wie man die Wassermenge ermitteln kann ( aber ohne Abpumpen des Teiches ) !!
Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe !!!!
Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Strolchi (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: so da sind wir nun...*

Hi Dieter,
Also das sieht ja schon mal gut aus.., sind eigentlich auch Fische drinn?? Fische sind immer gut für einen Teich und schön. Der Filter ist ja schon mal vorhanden und wie ich seh gut. bepflanzt ist es gut und jo. Vllt. mal nach den 2 Jahren das ganze Wasser rauslassen und alles mal reinigen. Sind bestimmt viele Algen drinne. Jo  also denn ich wünsch dir viel Spaß mit deinem Teich 

Gruß 
Strolchi


----------



## hrstatler (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: so da sind wir nun...*

Hallo Strolchi,
ja Fische sind drinnen ( Goldfische) , __ Molche und zur Zeit auch Kaulquappen !!
Nach zwei Jahren alles rauslassen ?? der Teich ist bestimmt schon 20 Jahre alt !!!!! Zum reinigen habe ich mir einen Teichschlammsauger von Gardena gekauft !!!
Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Dieter62 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: so da sind wir nun...*

Hallo Dieter
Ich heiße dich auch herzlich willkommen hier im Forum, so so das is ja ein ding ich schimpfe mich auch Dieter und ich komme auch aus Hessen.


----------



## hrstatler (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: so da sind wir nun...*

Hi Dieter62, wo aus Nordhessen kommst du denn her?
Ich komme aus Wetter bei Marburg !!
Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Dieter62 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: so da sind wir nun...*

Hy Dieter
Ich wohne in 34281 Gudensberg das liegt zwischen Borken und Kassel, kennst du Firma Archinal da habe ich gearbeitet.


----------



## Manuela (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: so da sind wir nun...*

Hallo Dieter,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum.


Endlich mal einer hier in unserer Nähe  



Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## hrstatler (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: so da sind wir nun...*

Ja klar kenne ich die Fa. Archinal, hallo Manuela, wo kommst du her ????


----------



## Manuela (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: so da sind wir nun...*

Hallo Dieter,

ich bin die Frau von dem anderen Dieter  


Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## hrstatler (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: so da sind wir nun...*

Na dann Hallo Manuela !!!!


----------



## Manuela (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: so da sind wir nun...*

Danke,

kenne die Ecke da oben gut , haben lange in Niederasphe gelebt.

Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## hrstatler (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: so da sind wir nun...*

Hey das ist ja witzig und was hat euch nun nach Nordhessen verschlagen ??


----------



## Manuela (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: so da sind wir nun...*

Ja die liebe Familie , obwohl mein Mann aus Bayern stammt - sorry Unterfranken , aber ein teil wohnt in Nordhessen.

Und auch die Arbeit war schuld , Firma Kamm kennst du ja hat weiter Filialen hier eröffnet.

Ihr wohnt genau in Wetter ???

Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Elibo (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: so da sind wir nun...*

Hallo Dieter, alles raus würd ich ohne Not nicht machen. Das sieht doch ganz gut aus: Wasser scheint klar, schön eingewachsen und Tiere vergnügen sich im Teich: Was willst du mehr?
Allenfalls würde ich die Pumpanlage irgendwie verstecken.
Grüße aus Kiel
Elibo


----------



## jochen (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: so da sind wir nun...*

Hallo



			
				Strolchi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dieter,
> und jo. Vllt. mal nach den 2 Jahren das ganze Wasser rauslassen und alles mal reinigen.
> 
> Gruß
> Strolchi



also.....: : : ,
das wäre einer der größten Sünden die man seinen Teich antun kann...

damit zerstört man das ganze biologische Gleichgewicht im Teich, die Bakterienkultur die sich bis dahin gebildet hat müßte ganz von neuen beginnen.

@ Strolchi,

nichts für Ungut, aber belese dich hier ein wenig bevor du solche irreführenden Ratschläge in einen öffentlichen Forum einstellst,
es gibt User die deinen Rat glauben und somit ihren Teich und dessen Kultur um Jahre zurückwerfen.

Bitte sei mir nicht böse, aber das konnte ich nicht so stehen lassen, lese viel und bleib den Forum treu... 

würde sicherlich auch deinen Kois helfen.


----------



## torsten80 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: so da sind wir nun...*

Hallo Dieter, 
euer Teich gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allem, wie er natürlich zur Umgebung passt und nicht wie so oft mitten in einer "Geröllwüste" liegt  


@Strolchi:



			
				Strolchi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Fische sind immer gut für einen Teich und schön.


Also das so pauschal zu sagen entspricht einfach nicht den Tatsachen. Die meisten Fische sind sehr gefrässig(fressen viele Kleinstlebewesen) und produzieren Nährstoffe, die man(entweder durch Filter oder Pflanzen) wieder abbauen muss.... ansonsten führt (vor allem zu hoher) Fischbesatz sehr schnell zur Verschlechterung der Wasserqualität, Algenwachstum und weiteren Problemen. Daher entscheiden sich viele Teichianer auch komplett gegen Fische, da dann die Artenvielfalt im Teich sehr viel höher und z.B. auch Amphibien sich wohler fühlen. 





			
				Strolchi schrieb:
			
		

> ... Vllt. mal nach den 2 Jahren das ganze Wasser rauslassen und alles mal reinigen. Sind bestimmt viele Algen drinne.


Bitte informier dich erstmal bevor du hier im ganzen Forum "gute" Ratschläge verbreitest.... ein kompletter Wasserwechsel ist ein absoluter Overkill für die ganze Flora und Fauna eines Teiches. Ausserdem komplett überflüssig bei guter Wasserqualität! Algen entstehen durch zu viele Nährstoffe im Wasser. Gerade nach einem kompletten Wasserwechsel hat man oft mit Algenwachstum zu kämpfen, da sich die Bakterien erst wieder neu ansiedeln müssen usw.... ich will das hier gar nicht in aller Ausführlichkeit erläutern... BITTE LIES ERSTMAL EIN PAAR FACHBEITRÄGE!!!!! Mach dich schlau und bitte  gib erst dann Leuten Tipps und bitte lass solche nichtssagenden Kommentare wie hier. Danke!


@Dieter: Sorry, hat nichts mit deinem Thema zu tun, aber sowas regt mich einfach auf 

Gruß, 
Torsten


----------



## marco m (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: so da sind wir nun...*

Guten Morgen,

zwecks Volumenrechnung hab ich das gemacht...


----------

